# TTOC



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

I paid for membership on 27-05-06 and I was wondering how long it normally takes.
Who gives discounts for members of the TTOC and how much do they give?
Sorry to moan, just wanting to order some things.
Cheers Mav.


----------

